# IUI over 40



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,

Like to hear some expiriences in IUI over 40 ? I am just thinking if there is any help in going for IUI, when i am waiting for next ivf.
( I am concerned about the CM which may affect the natural try)...I have used preseed and conceive plus has not helped much

thanks for your inputs
~p


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

I haven't had much experience with IUI, I only did it once when my IVF got cancelled, it didn't work for me. From what I've heard the success rates isn't much higher than trying the natural way. I tried IVF when I was almost 41, fertility nurse said it wasn't worth doing IUI, IVF is much better. I personally wouldn't put my money towards it.

Good-luck Xx


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot Victoria38. Yes even i heard so, but i was concerned abt loosing egg during inbetween ivfs, due to CM issues..


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi gpk

As Victoria has said IUI stat aren't any better than trying naturally but that said given you feel you have an issue with CM then it potentially could help you. My personal perspective on this whole ttc journey is I don't want to look back when the journey is over and have any regrets, I need to feel I have given it my best shot. So i would say if finances aren't an issue here and you want to try it while waiting to give ivf a go then there's no harm, it means as you say you aren't wasting follicles/eggs if there is an issue with CM and may make you feel a little more relaxed that you are trying something.  It's actually something I'm considering too

Good luck
Rx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I know what you mean about not wanting to miss a month, it's really hard. I'm conflicted about IUI's, my feeling now is to save that money for some extra 'whistles and bells' on my ivf's. I read a diary recently of a youngish couple, the guy had amazīng quality sperm in every parameter, she was 'unexplained' and they had two IUI's in one cycle to give it their best shot and she didn't get pregnant, it kind of made me a bit more negative about it- just why doesn't it happen when everything looks fine? If the fertility problem's 'unexplained' I wouldn't spend the money on it myself. Not sure what you mean about CM issues, though. If it's something that is likely to be sabotagīng your natural attempts then maybe it would be worth a try for you.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Urban Girl

CM stands for cervical mucus, sometimes the ph is off/ its hostile to sperm, in those instances iui can help because it bypasses the cervix & cervical mucus, so would give someone with thus problem the same odds as trying naturally rather than no chance.  Hopefully that makes sense and isn't too garbled

Rx


----------



## silverlady (Sep 4, 2015)

My cousin, who is 38 and with low ov reserve, has been having IUI since a cancelled IVF cycle. She responded very poorly to the stims so they said no point in doing more IVF, convert to IUI. But she is in a same sex relationship so hasn't got the option of TTC naturally. She was told the chances are pretty similar. IVF would definitely have been the preferred course if she hadn't been such a poor responder. She's had eight tries and no joy yet :-( That doesn't mean it isn't worth it though - I guess absolutely no harm in trying if you can afford it?


----------

